# How to know when DP is gone - any input?



## genie (Aug 13, 2004)

In the last few weeks I have noticed my DP is definately not as bad as it has been prior to recently and I feel a bit more myself, but because I can't really remember how I felt before all this started, I'm confused to know how I will tell if I'm normal (and DP free) again.

Sometimes I think maybe this IS normal, maybe this is how I'm suppose to feel but then I think but it can't be because I'm sure this isn't right. Plus I still have a load of obsessions about my existence and my thoughts that keep repeating over and over and make me feel sick, but I dont know if I am only having these because I am still in a state of DP, or if thoughts like this carry on even after the DP has gone.

I think I always thought to myself that if my DP went away, everything would make sense to me once more and all the thoughts about existence just wouldnt matter anymore (just like they didn't before the onset of my DP)

Can anyone shed any light because I'm feeling really confused at the moment


----------



## genie (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh, I was also going to ask as well - in most cases, is the transition for DP to normal gradual and if so, what is meant by gradual i.e weeks, months, years?


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

You're DP is gone when you are not bothered by it anymore, when you don't feel depressed about your life anymore, and when you are not obsessed anymore about checking how bad you DP is today.
I can not realy explain to myself what's the big difference between DP and not DP, but it feels good!


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

genie, 
if you are realizing that you are thinking less and less about dp (and existence, and reality, and all the other tangents your brain can create) and more and more about normal things, then I would say youre recovering. Be careful not to second guess it too much... Just go with it.

Gradual, though, is a variable. In my case, gradual was probably a six month period where I slowly filled up all the mind-space (new word) that dp occupied. In your case, gradual could be a couple of weeks or a month... Its just an x factor.

But if you are feeling better, dont let the mega-analytical dp-ish part of your brain get tangled up in pondering the whys and hows of your recovery.

And for jebus's sake, Im very very very happy to hear that you are feeling better!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Blake


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

I've always compared the disappearance of my DP to getting over a toothache. At some point you realize the tooth doesn't ache anymore. You're not sure of the exact moment it quit aching, but it was probably long before you even noticed.

That's the way it was with me. One day I realized I didn't have DP anymore, I had no idea when it disappeared, but I was sure it had been a while (maybe days, even weeks) before the moment of realization.

Carole


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

I have just today come out of an as ever gruelling but shorter lived sporadic dp/dr episode!

The way I know its gone is a) I don't have the repeated thoughts any more. These can disappear very suddenly in a matter of minutes, or they can ebb away over a matter of hours b) my mind is free to roam and connect readily with myself and my surroundings c) Words come back to me, they are available and fluent again, when I am in dp mode they always seem strange, false somehow, even the ones I use to describe the state itself. Its like I can never find the truth of anything. d) I feel more connected to my body, when in dp I can often feel as though I am not fully occupying my limbs somehow, when it goes I feel re-connected, sometimes when the recovery is rapid my limbs and stomach will zing with energy.


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

by the way, I meant to say, I had to do a double take when I read your question - my immediate reaction was well, its obvious when its gone, it just isn't there anymore! However, when I was in it but a few hours ago, because I knew the state to be less severe than in previous episodes, I was saying to myself perhaps this is it, this is as good as I can be, and I have imaginined the dp, in fact, I've probably never had it anyway, I've always been like this! Now its gone, it is clear that I was afflicted by dp and as someone above says, it feels good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

i don't think about existence anymore, & my DP/DR is still there, i can't even make a dent in it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

to me it seems like it's nearly impossible to notice that it's not there, because the act of checking shows it up.
even though part of me knows that I had some minimal dr time, the other part of me doesn't believe that it occured.
i think I'm starting to see past the smoke and mirrors, but only glimpses.


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

CaroleDaBoyz said:


> I've always compared the disappearance of my DP to getting over a toothache. At some point you realize the tooth doesn't ache anymore. You're not sure of the exact moment it quit aching, but it was probably long before you even noticed.
> 
> That's the way it was with me. One day I realized I didn't have DP anymore, I had no idea when it disappeared, but I was sure it had been a while (maybe days, even weeks) before the moment of realization.
> 
> Carole


Hi Carol, is it true I read somewhere that when the dp is gone we cannot remember how it was having DP. That is why when we still in DP state we cannot remember how it feels without DP. like a crossover.


----------

